# Panic



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

"My breathing starts getting very shallow. I feel I'm going to stop breathing. The air feels like it gets thinner. I feel the air is not coming up through my nose. I take short rapid breaths. Then I see an image of myself gasping for air and remember what happened in the hospital. I think I will start gasping. I get very dizzy and disoriented. I cannot sit or stand still. I start pacing.Then I start shaking and sweating. I feel I'm losing my mind and I will flip out and hurt myself or someone else. My heart starts beating fast and I start getting pains in my chest. My chest tightens up. I become very frightened. I get afraid that these feelings will not go away. Then I get really upset. I feel no one will be able to help me. I get very frightened I will die. I want to run some place but I don't know where." I could relate to most of these feelings. This is mostly what I feel when I am panicking in the middle of an IBS attack. How about you?


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I get the same way!It's like i forget to breath.When i get like that i remind myself to breath and take some deep breaths and exhale slowly.It may not get rid of the attack completely,but it does help.


----------



## Safety (Feb 21, 2003)

I too get those horrible feelings and find that I can't sit at my desk, I have to get up and move around, luckily for me there is a warehouse in the back and I can go pace back there for a while. I also find that I tend to sweat heavily around my head and face area during one of my anxiety attacks. I take a few drops of Rescue Remedy and that seems to help a little bit. What a relief when those feelings disappear. Hope your feeling better asap.Di


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Got to remember to breathe! Maybe we are going back into a primitive(animal) mode when we stop breathing-so that enemies wouldn't be able to detect us.Thanks Di!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeppers, Bonniei... I can also identify with panic. The good news is that it can be overcome... not overnight... but time and persistence can work wonders.Evie


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Evie the picture I carry in my mind when I think of why I hate gas is of me going into a panic mode in a gas attack. Luckily with meds I don't have panic attacks but the picture remains in my mind. I was reading a book on Anxiety Disorders by Aaron Beck and he says it is necessary to replace that pic by a positive pic. Is that how you got over it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Bonniei... I took meds on and off for several years. What finally helped me get over the anxiety of having all this gas was multifold:1) I have a job where I can call the shots, so I do... this gives me opportunities to get to the bathroom most of the time when I need to.2) I laugh about the gas... it's hilarious.... I jest and I joke about it....... as does my husband, son and other family members. It's part of my life, I live with it, I deal with it, it doesn't make me less of a person... but being able to handle it without coming unglued DOES make me a better person....







3) If people get in my face about this... my typical response is..."If you're writing a book, please leave that chapter out... thank you." Perspective, Bonniei.... it's often perspective that can make or break us.... and I plan to have the last laugh....."fluff fluff fluff"





















Evie


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:..."If you're writing a book, please leave that chapter out... thank you."


LOL. Well if I ever have to face such a situation I will remember the line. Thanks evie for all the advice you have been providing.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

bonnieipanic attacks are triggered by different things. sometimes people get them for no reason. I developed what i know is panic disorder in the summer of 2000. i never got professional help, but i talked to my psychology professor, and she told me that she had panic attacks. she also told me, after I described my symptoms, that i probably had panic disorder. I didn't need to be diagnosed because i have read a lot about it. and i know that this is what i have. anyway. it seems to me that ibs triggers your panic attacks. whether you have panic attacks, or panic disorder(this is when you live in fear of the panic attacks, and your life becomes affected), you may want to talk to a profesional. if you dont want to do so, but are sure like me that you are experiencing panic attacks or panic disorder you can buy the bookThe anxiety cure: an eight step program for getting well. the authors are: Robert L. DuPont, Elizabeth DuPont Spencer, and Caroline M. DuPont.This book practically cured me. I had been afraid of panic attacks for about three months, to the point that all i thought was panic attacks , i became depressed , and was confined to my home. then, my now husband(then boyfriend) bought me this book, and gave me back my life. I had been completely panic free since january 2002, then about one month ago the panic return, but nothing quite like before. my panic attacks were a 10 on a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being the worse. my panic attacks came back because I was under a lot of stress, but compared to before these are only a 1 or 2 at the most. sorry if i gave more than you needed to know, but i suffered so much with this disorder that i just want to help others as much as I can. if you need any other books, you can e mail me, and i ll tell you about other books that i have. I also have a book that has a psychological approach to dealing with ibs anxiety problems specifically. i hope i have been able to help you. god bless you.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi faith, sorry I am so late replying. Forgot to look into this forum. What is this book which helps you deal psychologically with IBS?. I am on meds now which help. But I will try to get a copy of the book you mentioned.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

bonniei , the book is "Breaking the bonds of irritable bowel syndrome: a psychological approach to regaining control of your life" the author is Barbara Bradley Bolen. hope it helps, sorry for replying so late, my computer got a virus. god bless you.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

faith, bonniei is in Chicago for the weekend but she is going to be using that book as part of a discussion group she is leading in the CBT forum.Bada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi I am replying from Chicago. Do ]oin the book discussion faith!


----------



## puffy (Dec 12, 2001)

My panic attacks start with that "rush of fear" that comes from nowhere. I'm suddenly scared, but there's nothing to be scared of. I feel the need to escape, I want to run. My throat goes dry and it feels like I am choking. I loose my appetite. I once lost 25 lbs during a 2 week long panic attack because I couldn't swallow anyhting but liquids.I can feel a fine tremble in my hands and legs. No longer able to concentrate on anything, especially trying to follow a conversation, I just want to be alone. Everything feels unreal.It feels like I have to use the bathroom, but nothing comes out.Some people are scared they're having a heart attack, I'm always scared I will go crazy and start babbling to myself. I HATE PANIC ATTACKS! I HATE FEELING THAT WAY! That is why I am a proponent of medication. It has allowed me to live a somewhat normal life. Educating myself helped to. Once a read a few articles and books about anxiety I realized I wasn't gonna go crazy and my symptoms were the same as thousands of other sufferers.God Bless All!


----------

